# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  отдыхаем хорошо My favorite Russian song. plz translate

## SouthsideRMK

Отдыхаем Хорошо 
«Отдыхаем хорошо!» 
Короче, такая тема братуля: не жалеет нос жадный объебос! 
Сегодня заорём, (опа опа) пацанчики на пати (чик чик).
Надо нарулить СП и вписка будет кстати (чётко).
Мои Кенты везде, (дак ёпт) они помогут всяко (всяко).
Сява отдыхает там, (опа!) где бодрая музяка.
Э давай, делай (делай) хорошо, .
Оп, диджей красава!
Ускоренные чижики танцуют под отравой.
Это ништячок, когда музыка качает.
Бодрячок — торчок (торчёк!), за эту тему знает (все вместе). 
Оппа опапа, отдыхаем хорошо.
Проебали всё лаве, да заработаем ещё.
А давай, давай, давай, покричите всей толпой.
Стробоскоп хуячит в такт, воскресенье выходной. 
Топчем, топчем танцплощадку.
Горячо как в сауне (жара ваще).
А потом на утро (к Светке) всей толпой как дауны (Ха-а!).
Ускоряет музычку, диджей ебашит соло.
А Сява бодрячком, нахуй, танцует полуголый.
Пацаны с Урала (вот так) зажигают люто (есть чё?).
А в кармане, сука, в трубочку валюта (нихуя).
Пылесосы — колбасёры в очках жуют жевачки.
Охуенно бас ебашит, нахуй, из моей девяточки (все вместе). 
Оппа опапа, отдыхаем хорошо.
Проебали всё лаве, да заработаем ещё.
А давай, давай, давай, покричите всей толпой.
Стробоскоп хуячит в такт, воскресенье выходной. 
Эээ это чё за хуйня, чё за палево, чё всё вырубилось э, барыги!
Хуеплёты блять! Слышь, вы чё там, траванулись?
Где охуенчик бодрый? Я реально с четверга по воскресенье свободный!
А ненасытные носы всё время требуют ещё!
Эй, диджей, давай, давай, делай, делай хорошо! 
Оппа опапа, отдыхаем хорошо.
Проебали всё лаве, да заработаем ещё.
А давай, давай, давай, покричите всей толпой.
Стробоскоп хуячит в такт, воскресенье выходной. 
Опа опа опа опа опапа, это нормально.

----------


## Оля

If this is your favourite song, you are a moron. But I hope you don't want to be one.

----------


## alexB

And what’s so good about it?
If you want the song to be translated you probably don’t know yet what it’s about and what language is used there, but if you know - I’m with Оля. *Операция Ы и другие приключения Шурика*  

> - Вы идиот!
> - Согласен.

----------


## SouthsideRMK

I'm not a moron! I not very good at Russian so I don't understand if the lyrics are bad I just liked the beat and wanted to now what they saying... I guess it's not a nice song.

----------


## Ленивец

This lyrics is too hard, a translator should be expert in contemporary English slang and street "gangsta" life realities. Moreover, there'll be to many "translator's notes"

----------


## SouthsideRMK

Oh.. Well thanks anyway
Do you know what the title means?

----------


## Ленивец

We're keepin' it real (variant: "we're having good time")

----------


## Ленивец

I've tried to translate a stanza of the lyrics, bur unsure if it went out well: 
Oupah-oupah-oupahpah, we're keepin' it real
we f..ing lost the loot never mind we'll get some more
Fire ahead! all the crowd, have some shout!
Strobocope is f..ing in time with the music, it's weekend today.

----------


## Оля

I would never call this text "lyrics".
The stuff is full of the rudest pieces of filthy language, 'mat' and other foul curses.

----------


## Ленивец

Anyway, I beleive the translation job can be done with help of the topic-starter  ::  The help must be in providing necessary English words and expressions  ::  
E.g. a synonim to swindler, derived from an obscene verb meaning sexual intercourse so that the necessary verb  is a synonim for "to swindle"?

----------


## Оля

> Anyway, I beleive the translation job can be done

 Вопрос только - зачем? Не лучше ли объяснить, что это за lyrics такие, и что они не стОят перевода?
Или тебе нравится "песТня"? В любом случае, я не думаю, что она переводима.

----------


## Ленивец

Зачем? В основном, интересно, получится ли адекватный перевод. Потом, это может быть весело. Востребовано ли это, узнаем из готовности автора темы сотрудничать  ::  Ну и, в конце концов, мой словарный запас обогатится существенно.

----------


## Ленивец

Probably we need PMing to discuss the topic - it looks like we'll fill the thread with too much foul language otherwise.

----------


## alexB

Ты думаешь, там своих уродов не хватает и им позарез ещё один нужен?
Или свобода слова пьянит? Скоро по телевизору начнут такой бутор крутить, вот возрадуешься тогда.

----------


## SouthsideRMK

If you want to translate it, I can help with the slang in English because I live in America. I'm pretty sure there are worse songs here so I don't mind it.

----------


## Ленивец

Check your PM. I hope the meaning is understandable while editing is required anyway, of course  ::

----------


## A.S.

Переведите литературно парню строчку "Про@@@@и всё лаве, да заработаем ещё." Она "чиста реально четко" передает смысл песни, внатуре. :"":

----------


## ya!

SouthsideRMK, read THIS http://www.evangelie.ru/forum/t34436.html
do you still really want to get complete translation of the song?  ::

----------


## nelf

литературно на русский: 
мы потратили все деньги без толку, но не страшно, потому как мы заработаем ещё 
на английский не могу.... я думаю, найдётся кто сможет... 
И!!!!!   A.S. смысл песни в эмоциях. в том что им всё похе....... неважно, деньги в том числе, а главное что им хорошо и они очень наслаждаются музыкой.

----------


## Ленивец

Они кроме музыки наслаждаются ещё амфетаминами.

----------


## axe-gavrilin

> литературно на русский: 
> мы потратили все деньги без толку, но не страшно, потому как мы заработаем ещё 
> на английский не могу.... я думаю, найдётся кто сможет...

 We've f**king wasted all the f**king money, but we don't f**king care cause we will earn f**king more. 
Something like that)

----------


## Adrmmelehh

Ох уж этот рэпер Сява. 
У "Сектора газа" песни покруче в плане "литературности"

----------


## jewpak

could someone transliterate the lyrics into english for me please

----------


## Alex_PK

I can't help giving my comments. 
Offtop for Olya, I think that from the point of wiev of Language there cannot be a "good" or a "bad" song, as for me, I like Hot Dog by Limp Bizkit, whatever. 
«Отдыхаем хорошо!» 
Короче, такая тема братуля: не жалеет нос жадный объебос! // братуля - bro (slang), объебос - effect of takin drugs ( "good trip" ) =) 
Сегодня заорём, (опа опа) пацанчики на пати (чик чик).// пацанчики - guys (slang) пати = party ( borrowed from English) (modern slang)
Надо нарулить СП и вписка будет кстати (чётко).// СП ( actually I don't know what it means) вписка - usually it's an invintation to an apartment or a house for a paty (epesially when your parents leave you alone for weekends and you call all your friends) четко = good, fine (slang)
Мои Кенты везде, (дак ёпт) они помогут всяко (всяко). // Кент = friend  ( slang ), всяко = anyway (slang)
Сява отдыхает там, (опа!) где бодрая музяка.// бодрый = good fine (slang) , музяка = музыка (слэнг.)
Э давай, делай (делай) хорошо, .
Оп, диджей красава! // красава - cool guy (slang)
Ускоренные чижики танцуют под отравой.// Ускоренный - under a "speed" drug, such as extasy, MDMA, cocaine (slang), чижики = people, отрава = poison ( here drugs and alchohol are implied)
Это ништячок, когда музыка качает.// ништячок ( ништяк) = cool (slang)
Бодрячок — торчок (торчёк!), за эту тему знает (все вместе).// бодрячок = good time (slang) торчек = addict (slang), за эту = об этой (слэнг.) 
Оппа опапа, отдыхаем хорошо.
Проебали всё лаве, да заработаем ещё. // Проебали = lost, spent, (inf.) лаве = money
А давай, давай, давай, покричите всей толпой.
Стробоскоп хуячит в такт, воскресенье выходной. //хуячит = здесь. мигает (работает) (inf.) ( This word in Russian may denote almost any action =)) 
Топчем, топчем танцплощадку.
Горячо как в сауне (жара ваще). // ваще = вообще (слэнг.) 
А потом на утро (к Светке) всей толпой как дауны (Ха-а!). // даун = fool (slang)
Ускоряет музычку, диджей ебашит соло.// ебашит = making (inf.) the same as "хуячит" =)
А Сява бодрячком, нахуй, танцует полуголый.// нахуй = exclamatory particicle ( used widely in Russian ) ( inf.) 
Пацаны с Урала (вот так) зажигают люто (есть чё?). // пацаны = guys (slang) зажигат = having fun, люто = cool (slang)
А в кармане, сука, в трубочку валюта (нихуя).// нихуя = nothing (inf.)
Пылесосы — колбасёры в очках жуют жевачки. // пылесос - here one who inhales powder drugs ( cocaine ) (slang), колбасер = dancer (slang)
Охуенно бас ебашит, нахуй, из моей девяточки (все вместе).// охуенно - loudly, ебашит = sounds ( informal), девяточка - a model of a Russian car ВАЗ 2109, ( imho this car is sh*t =))) 
Оппа опапа, отдыхаем хорошо.
Проебали всё лаве, да заработаем ещё.
А давай, давай, давай, покричите всей толпой.
Стробоскоп хуячит в такт, воскресенье выходной. 
Эээ это чё за хуйня, чё за палево, чё всё вырубилось э, барыги!// Чё (что) за хуйня? = What the fuck? (inf.) палево = danger (slang) вырубилось = was turned off ( slang) 
Хуеплёты блять! Слышь, вы чё там, траванулись? // Хуеплеты (from хуй (dick inf.) + плести (to spin, weave) ) (pl.) - abusive informal, блять - exclamatory particicle ( very widespread, there a joke that "блять" is kind of a Russian article like "a (an) , the" in English =)), слыш = слышишь, траванулись = отравились (slang.)
Где охуенчик бодрый? Я реально с четверга по воскресенье свободный! // охуенчик = good deal, (inf)
А ненасытные носы всё время требуют ещё!
Эй, диджей, давай, давай, делай, делай хорошо! // диджей = DJ 
Оппа опапа, отдыхаем хорошо.
Проебали всё лаве, да заработаем ещё.
А давай, давай, давай, покричите всей толпой.
Стробоскоп хуячит в такт, воскресенье выходной. 
Опа опа опа опа опапа, это нормально.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Eric C.

I seriously wouldn't recommend anyone to use such slang, it's just gonna make everyone think you're either extremely stupid and aggressive at the same time or you just got out of prison (or both). By the way, there's a term in Russian referring to those who gave up to stupidity, ignorance, a primitive way of life, herd instinct, criminal and obscene language, the term is "гопник".

----------

